# صـدق أو لا تـصدق , عروض العندم للعود والعطور لعام 2013



## فرحان العيبان (31 يناير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواني و اخواتي الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته * يسر مؤسسة العندم للعود والعطور ان تطلق آخر العروض الجديدة و المميزة العروض التي ما زالت محط إنتظار واهتمام الكثير ولله الحمد وهذا من فضل الله اولآ واخيرآ * العروض التي تناسب جميع الاذواق وجميع طبقات المجتمع * عروض للإقتناء والإهداء وحتى عروض للتجارة وفي هذا الموضوع يسرنا أن نقدم لكم بعضالعروض لعلها تلقى إستحسانكم وترقى إلى مستوى أذواقكم.



((عـــروض الإقــتــنــاء والإهداء))



العرض الاول






دهن العود الكمبودي الفاخر درجة أولى * جميل جدآ وبسعر مناسب
الآن 10 أرباع من دهن العود الكمبودي الفاخر درجة أولى بـ 500 ريال فقط



ملاحظة: سعر التولة من هذا النوع بـ 300 ريال.
=============================================



العرض الثاني








دهن العود الهندي الفواح * يمتاز بقوة رائحتة وثباتة الطويل على الملابس
الآن 10 أرباع من دهن العود الهندي الفواح بـ 300 ريال فقط



ملاحظة: سعر التولة من هذا النوع 200 ريال.
============================================


العرض الثالث







عشر أنصاف تولة من مخلط عود الشيوخ بالورد الطائفي نخب اول ونوعية تصنف 


من الدرجة vip لمن يبحث عن التميز 


الآن بـ 300 ريال فقط


===================================


العرض الرابع






كيلو عود خشب اريانا نوعية فاخرة جدآ 

وعلى الشرط *احصل مع هذا العرض على هدايا مجانيه 

توله من "دهن العود الكمبودي السوبر + دهن الهندي الفواح + 

دهن الورد الاسبارتا"

الآن بـ 2000 ريال فقط


============================================


العرض الخامس






كيلو من اجود انواع العود الاندونيسي الصناعي نوعية فاخرة جدآ وعلى الشرط *احصل

معه على هدايا مجانيه توله من "دهن العود الكمبودي السوبر

+ دهن الهندي الفواح + دهن الورد الاسبارتا"

الآن بـ 1200 ريال فقط


=============================================


العرض السادس







مجموعة مختارة بعناية (ربع كيلو عود اريانا+ ربع كيلو 

عود اندونيسي+معمول ملكي+معمول دوسري+

نص توله كمبودي+نص توله هندي+

نص توله دهن الشيوخ+عطربرستيج)


الآن بـ 1200 ريال فقط



============================================

((عـــــــروض الــتــجــارة))



العرض الاول
صدق او لا تصدق






بـ 7*5 ريال فقط * ابدأ عالم التجارة والثراء بإذن الله
نقدم لكم في هذا العرض تشكيلة رائعة ومكتملة من منتجات العود والعطور
لتناسب جميع الاذواق وبأرخص الاسعار


25 عطر فرنسي وشرقي بروائح زكية وعبوات وقوارير فاخرة وفخمة
25 نصف تولة من دهن عود الشيوخ بالورد الطائفي الفواح vip
25 عبوة من المعمول الدوسري الفاخر بعبوات رائعة
25 عبوة من البخور الملكي (عود مغمس) الفاخر بعبوات رائعة
25 عبوة من المبثوث الملكي الفاخر بعبوات رائعة
25 نصف تولة من مخلط دهن العود الملكي المميز (مخلط العندم الخاص)
25 ربع تولة من المسك المتسلق بعبوات رائعة وجميلة
25 ربع تولة من الورد الاسطنبولي الفواح بعبوات رائعة وفاخرة



مجموع هذه المنتجات 200 منتج من البخور والعطور وغيرها من المنتجات كل هذا فقط بـ 1500 ريال فقط 


بإختصار يطلع سعر القطعة الواحد بـ 7*5 ريال فقط لا غير 
هذا العرض هو عرض التجارة الحقيقي لما يتميز به من تنوع المنتجات المختارة بدقة وقلة الاسعار ومنافستها للجميع **


راعينا في هذا العرض تشكيل المنتجات ليناسب جميع الاذواق
إبدأ عالم التجارة ولا تترد ** وتذكر دائمآ أنك مع العندم لن تندم بإذن الله

============================================


العرض الثاني







عشر كراتين من مخلط من دهن العود الملكى بسعر (1200) ريال

الكرتون بداخلة 24عبوة نصف تولة من مخلط دهن العود الملكى الفاخر

سعر الكرتون سابقا 550ريال وسعر العبوة النص تولة فى السوق لايقل عن 100ريال

رائحة فواحة وجذابة وتدوم طويلآ

فرصة لمن يريد التجارة او الاقتناء او الاهداء الان عرض مغرى جدا عشرة كراتين 


بسعر 1200 ريال فقط .

=============================================


العرض الثالث







خمسين عبوة فاخره من البخور الملكي الممتاز ذو رائحة جميلة جدآ وثابتة ومميزة (عود مغمس) للإقتناء والاهداء والتجاره

الآن بـ 400 ريال فقط

============================================



العرض الرابع






24 نصف تولة من مسك الطهارة بنوعية الابيض والاسود بـ 250 ريال فقط

============================================

العرض الخامس






خمسين شنطة رائعة وفخمه تحتوي على عطور 

وبخور ودهن ذات جودة ممتازة

للإقتناء والاهداء والتجاره

الآن بـ 1500 ريال فقط

=============================================



(( عـــروض مــتــفــرقــة ))



العرض الاول




دهن العود الكمبودي معتق دبل سوبر * يمتاز برائحتة الزكية الرائعة و فواح وجذاب
الآن سعر التولة من هذا النوع بـ 600 ريال فقط.


==================================================


العرض الثاني




دهن العود الكلمنتان * ممتاز جدآ وعلى الشرط * يمتاز برائحة زكية مريحة للنفس وثبات عالي
الآن سعر التولة من هذا النوع بـ 1400 ريال فقط.


==================================================


العرض الثالث




دهن العود السيوفي الهندي * غني عن التعريف * يمتاز برائحة نفاذه وثبات عالي جدآ * ورائحة زكية بعد بروده
الآن سعر التولة من هذا النوع بـ 1400 ريال فقط.


==================================================


العرض الرابع




من عبق الطبيعة الطائفية * دهن الورد الطائفي الفواح نخب أول * يمتاز برائحتة الفواحة وجمال عبيره * وقربه إلى النفس
الآن سعر التولة من هذا النوع بـ 800 ريال فقط.


=================================================


* كما يتوفر لدينا :


- دهن عود ماليزي يمتاز بثقل الدهن ورائحة زكية وهادية التولة بـ 500 ريال
- دهن عود بورمي * لأصحاب الذوق النادر يمتاز بقوة رائحتة ونفاذها التولة بـ 300 ريال
- دهن الورد الاسبارتا التركي * مقارب جدآ للورد الطائفي التولة بـ 150 ريال



=============================================


والتوصيل مجاني لجميع انحاء المملكة وعلى حساب المؤسسة بالشحن السريع فدكس
أو زيارة المؤسسة الرياض - طريق الملك فهد - مقابل برج المملكة
معلومات التحويل والايداع



بنك الراجحي
بأسم: مؤسسة العندم للعود والعطور
279608010131328
بنك الأهلي
بأسم : مؤسسه العندم البنك ألأهلي
12369747000205



للطلب الاتصال على الارقام التالية 
الجوال
0502554588
0504423953
الثابت
014602337


وتذكر دائمآ أنك مع العندم لن تندم
بإذن الله
ترقبوا التطورات والمفاجآت والنقلة النوعية
مع العندم للعود والعطور ** ومع العندم لن تندم ** بإذن الله​


----------



## فرحان العيبان (4 فبراير 2013)

*رد: صـدق أو لا تـصدق , عروض العندم للعود والعطور لعام 2013*

الله أكبر ,,


----------

